# What attracted you to Fortis?



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

It's quiet here, so I thought I'd throw out a post that can get people talking. What is it that attracted you to Fortis? The space heritage? Advertising? Quality? Looks? Function?

For me, I was attracted by the clear and legible designs, and Fortis' tendancy to make larger watches. My favorites in the line are the B-42 black chrono, and the B-42 GMT. These watches are examples of how to create a pure, clear and legible watch without any frills and unnecassary details. The 44mm size is impressive, and great AR coating adds to the viewing ease. The design and solid build quality is what sold me.

While I appreciate the space heritage, it didn't have any influence on my purchase, nor do I see anything about the construction of these watches that makes them any more "space worthy" than other watches in this price range. They are well built, but not as technically packed with features like a Sinn or Ball (as far as I know). Maybe Fortis just doesn't make it apparent. Anyways, the Space thing is good for advertising, but IMHO doesn't sell the watch.

Curious what the rest of you think. Hope I didn't offend anyone. ;-)


----------



## dools (May 25, 2007)

I could not agree more. I love the b-42 diver chron. There is alot there, but they somehow make it look classy and elegant. I have to get one. The use of color that they use is minimal, yet very classy looking. IMHO. I keep going back and forth between this model and the Sinn U1. Both looks are so distinct and yet I keep going back to the two of them. I know the sinn is evem more clear(since the fortis I like is a chrono). Give me your thoughts on the two in question? Thanks...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkJnK said:


> It's quiet here, so I thought I'd throw out a post that can get people talking. What is it that attracted you to Fortis? The space heritage? Advertising? Quality? Looks? Function?
> 
> ...
> Anyways, the Space thing is good for advertising, but IMHO doesn't sell the watch.
> ...


Advertising always almost helps sales, no matter what is being said. EFFECTIVE advertising says something you want to hear or makes you feel something you want to feel.

But I've never seen any Fortis advertising... so it didn't affect me!

I collect watches that have some technical or historical merit. The Spaceview ECO was the last production watch that used the ETA Autoquartz movement, one my collection points. The wonderful dial and fine finish makes me wear it 

But I'd be wearing a Russian watch today in honor of 50 years since the launch of Sputnik... but I don't collect Russian watches :-d ... so the closest I can get is a Fortis :-!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for asking such a great question Mark.
for me, being the Fortis nut that I am and the fact that I've had about 2 dozen of them, makes me a little partial to the brand but I'll give my opinion.
I would say its the size and legibility.
The B-42s with there incredibly heavy and solid bracelet are the way to go for me.
The size is just right for my wrist and with the oversized crown, it makes setting time, day, date or even GMT a lot easier.
The pushers are nice and fat too on the chronos, not some little pin-pointed pusher.
The dials are easily read, even on the chronos, and there is no delay in processing what you see on the dial.
Well, the only one I don't care for is the B-42 Marine Master chrono... too busy and the indices are too long and blend into the hands.
Lastly, the AR coating on the sapphire crystals is incredible.
If clean and free of smudges it looks like there is no crystal there at all.
I can't even count the amount of times people either ask where the 'glass' is (as the not-so savvy watch people say) or when someone has actually put their finger on the crystal in trying to see if there is anything there.
enough of my rambling... lets get some other input... anyone????


----------



## hess (Sep 19, 2007)

yes a good one.....

1. looks. very understated in a market that tends to push features for the sake of features. 

2. the AR coating. the first time i saw one i had to look twice since i could not see even a trace that there was a crystal. 

3. the latest prices are a bit higher than they used to be but still fair for what you're getting. 

4. the brand. there are lots of well known brands. but sometimes, chosing a brand that's a bit below the radar makes it a bit more unique.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

dools said:


> I could not agree more. I love the b-42 diver chron. There is alot there, but they somehow make it look classy and elegant. I have to get one. The use of color that they use is minimal, yet very classy looking. IMHO. I keep going back and forth between this model and the Sinn U1. Both looks are so distinct and yet I keep going back to the two of them. I know the sinn is evem more clear(since the fortis I like is a chrono). Give me your thoughts on the two in question? Thanks...


I haven't owned the B-42 Chrono (yet) so I can't comment directly on that model, but I have owned the Marinemaster Lume Dial, and I own the U1 and have a B-42 GMT on the way. The short answer is that you can't go wrong with either watch. I've owned many V7750 watches, and they are consistently great watches, with a robust movements. Apply that movement to the beefy, large case of a B-42 and I'm confident it will be an amazing piece. I've admired the classic look of it often, and if the funds become available, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. The U1 is a unique piece, people either love it or hate. It seems to be one of the most flipped watches on the sales forums. The one I have was owned by 5 people prior to me. I think it has a mystique that lures people in, but then many get tired of the look and flip it. I have not tired of it, in fact I consider it one of my favorite watches and it is on my "no sell" list. It has the clearest crystal I've ever (or never) seen. I love the clarity, instantly readable at a glance, and the whole package just speaks to me. The U1 is kinda like functional art, whereas the B-42 has a more classic look, that you might not get tired of.

Flip a coin!

p.s. the B-42 non-chrono might be a better (fairer) comparison to the U1 :think:


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

cuckoo4watches said:


> Well, the only one I don't care for is the B-42 Marine Master chrono... too busy and the indices are too long and blend into the hands.


Interesting point, as I had the same issue with my Marinemaster Lume Dial. The linear black indice at 6 and 9 are the exact same width as the black hand. Whenever the hour hand would line up with one of these indices (or the black date window for that matter), it would require more than a glance to indicate the time because there was no longer a distinction between the hour and minute hand. This was a poor design choice in my opinion. If used for diving, where the minute hand is the key element in relation to the bezel, then this flaw could be dangerous, as the diver could mistake the hour hand for the minute hand. (see pic) It didn't really hinder the beauty of the watch, and the quality is great, and the lume is Nuclear, but there were a few instances where I questioned the logic of that design. Still a great watch, don't get me wrong, and loved by many.

I think the B-42 Cosmonauts are slightly easier to read as they use smaller arabic numbers around the dial.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Everything that you guys have arleady said. A lot of bang for the buck. It is interesting that you don't see more of these. I fly in the US Army and I have never seen another pilot wear a Fortis.


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

You guys have really said it all---great value, high quality, but not lacking in _personality_ and _character. _The great thing here is that the watches speak for themselves and that Fortis doen't need to rely on glitzy rock stars, tennis players, or film stars to ensure public appeal like some other bigger firms. In fact, if they did, I'd start to wonder.
The B-42 fits the contour of my wrist perfectly, and that, combined with the legibility, funtionality, and the pure solid feel, gets my vote.
I love the slight eccentric quirkiness of some of the special editions, ie, the Rolf Sachs B-42 one hand, and the Frank Burmann Art Edition, as well as some of the specialized editions for various outfits, etc.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Really enjoying this discussion so far. Great thread Mark! |> |>

I don't know if I can really add much to what's been said, there have been a lot of great points made about Fortis in general. :-! I agree that the watch is not as common as others in its range, and after you get into the hobby, that has some value. I think they have that 'special something' that keeps me interested in the brand. Hess' comment about the watch being "understated in a market that tends to push features for the sake of features" is spot on. 

As far as the cosmonaut association goes, it does not do anything in particular for me, except to make the brand seem more esoteric, which in the end I really enjoy, in the same way I enjoy listening to a band not many people have heard of. It's somehow more personal that way. Would I enjoy the watch any less if it got popular? Probably not. There would just be more fans like us on the boards to obsess with. 

Only problem: This thread is making me want another Fortis even more than I did already! May have to do something about that soon....


----------



## quoll (Feb 10, 2006)

Attraction to me was based on pictures only - I had never handled one. Firstly, the looks of course. Clear, functional and toolish. Secondly, the brand positioning, or the lack of it. I like wearing watches that everyone else doesn't have - and Fortis are not Omega, thank goodness.

Having now owned one for a couple of months though, my next one will be influenced by the quality and fit/finish. I have a B42 Flieger chrono and it is seriously well built - much better than I expected. The 'heft' of the watch is perfect. The bracelet is far and away the most impressive I have ever seen. The chunky crown and pushers function perfectly. The crystal AR is exceptional. A B42 GMT is now in my sights.


----------



## nap62 (Sep 30, 2007)

For now on I have fortis flieger and going to buy B42 official cosmo crono as soon as I can. :-d

If you ask me why I attracted on fortis. It's a love at first sight.

They are classic, elegance and strong. That's me. This watch is tell what is my personality and characteristic.

It's perfect a watches for me.

nap62

 P.S. I love word from "quoll"


> "I like wearing watches that everyone else doesn't have - and Fortis are not Omega, thank goodness."


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

I bought a Fortis after I knew that my days of working in Switzerland were going to end. After working in Switzerland for 6 years, it was time to move on (I was in Basel), and decided I needed a decent souvenir. I did a lot of window shopping and had a very, very definite budget of CHF 500 at the time (this was...1996? Has it been THAT long already????).

The Fortis appealed to me - I got the basic Flieger in 36mm, I got small wrists - because it was a) tool watch; b) heritage; c) something that only a few folks had and d) under my budget. I wore it almost constantly for around 7 years, changing only bands as they slowly rotted away - spent some time in the desert during those years (literally, not only figuratively) and I sweat a lot - and set it aside only when showering and swimming.

Then one year we went back to the US on a long road trip and I decided that I needed a cheapo beater and bought myself a Poljot Flieger beater (manual wound) for around $100 in 2000 and that's when I realized that mechanicals could be lots of fun. 

In a fit of total insanity, I loaned it to my then 14-year old daughter to wear to school. One day I noticed she hadn't been wearing it anymore, and asked why not: she brought me the watch and said it wasn't working anymore. I said "nonsense" and started to show her how to get it working....

...


...and it wasn't. She had played volleyball with it, and not only had she broken the winding mechanism, but had broken the stem and the balance staff as well, along with 2 jewels. And the crystal was severely scratched.

€200 later at my friendly local watchmaker the watch was back up and running, but the case is no longer in true round and as a result is no longer really water resitant to 100 meters...

JohnF


----------



## JimmyT (May 7, 2006)

Well, I was in Bangkok in Aug'07 on a business trip. I was glad to be at the right place & time when there was this World Watch 2007 show at Siam Paragon Mall.

Many booths showcased their latest releases, limited editions but one that caught my attention was the Fortis booth. 

For me, I just like Fortis's excellent watch design, build quality, robust movement and affordable pricing. The Fortis Square is a fine example. It is my 1st and surely not the last Fortis collection.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> I bought a Fortis after I knew that my days of working in Switzerland were going to end. After working in Switzerland for 6 years, it was time to move on (I was in Basel), and decided I needed a decent souvenir. I did a lot of window shopping and had a very, very definite budget of CHF 500 at the time (this was...1996? Has it been THAT long already????).
> 
> ...


Wow John, great post! Glad to hear your Flieger was mostly salvaged. Fortis and Poljot are tough watches but they are no match for the harshest torture-test of them all....the teenaged girl! :-d


----------



## biggeral (Aug 2, 2007)

I remember the first time I saw the B-42 Cosmo chrono, and it just BANG, sang to me! It looked (and still does look) like it was built for something, some serious work. Such a characteristic appealed to my personality. It's rugged simplicity and traditional styling won't fade, and personally that's what I look for in a watch. Nearly the entire Fortis line embodies the no nonsense approach, and in these days of lime green dials and gimmick startups around every corner, it's a relief to see Fortis sticking to their guns...


----------



## kujo (Aug 20, 2006)

pretty much everything that's been said, is right on the mark.
Love the looks, price, size, weight, etc.......

Have a white dialed B42 Marinemaster on bracelet on the way.

Then, probably a B42 Cosmo chrono or a Limeted COSC piece of somekind......

Looking forward to sharing pix and thoughts with fellow Fortis owners.

kj


----------



## razcob (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been considering the MarineMaster black dial for a year or so. I like the numerals, military index, day/date, and readability, but I am hesitant to buy it, because I have found very little information about it on the web. I hope this forum can change that.


----------



## jk103 (Jan 2, 2007)

I learned about Fortis here at wWUS before this new forum started. I would like to pick up the B42 Marine Master and the Cosmo Chrono but will have to wait a while longer as I just received an Omega and Sinn and can't afford alimony.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

kujo said:


> pretty much everything that's been said, is right on the mark.
> Love the looks, price, size, weight, etc.......
> 
> Have a white dialed B42 Marinemaster on bracelet on the way.
> ...


Like to see some wrist shot on the white dialed B42 Marinemaster once it arrives!


----------



## evil6 (Nov 24, 2007)

I bought a b-42 MarineMaster this afternoon. It's everything I was looking for in a chrono. Price, looks, quality, and timeless design.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Had a Fortis Pilot Professional for 5 years now and bought it for all the reasons above:

A 'real' mechanical swiss watch with heritage, and made specifically with aviation in mind that IMHO has just about the most attractive and easy to read dial you are ever likely to find on a watch. 

This is the one that started the madness and still gets the majority of wrist time a further three much more expensive and non Fortis watches later!


----------



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

I was attracted to the bold design, more than anything.

At first I was going to buy a Ball, but once I saw the Fortis Square, I realized that stood out more (for my taste) as a much more unusual and unique watch.

Also, the fact that I didn't have a square watch yet helped. It's kind of cool that it was founded by the guy who made the first automatic watch too.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Uniqueness (I rarely see another). History. Style/designs. And maybe most importantly and personal, my father wore a Fortis that he purchased (late '40s) while in the U.S. Army and stationed in Germany after WWII. I received it after his death a few years ago. This was my initial reason for even looking at the brand. Adding my own Fortis creates a rememberance/connection for me. Hopefully my son will want both when I pass away.


----------



## Noomoo (Dec 9, 2007)

I am searching for easy-reading automatic chronograph watch.

My target point to Lemania 5100 

then I search "Lemania 5100" on google

Then I see fortis first time.

I like officials cosmonauts and B42 all Models.


----------



## csheldrick (Nov 17, 2007)

Something fascinating about the looks, plus the build, heritage, and under-the-radar brand. None of that silly celeb/actor/sportsperson endorsement. People seem fixated on my Pilot Pro, once they notice it. Something to do with the sheer clarity of the dial and the use of colours. The white Superluminova has this "dayglo" effect out of doors, even if the lume is not really all that strong in darkness.


----------



## sknight (Dec 16, 2007)

I have always liked the visuals of Fortis. While some may criticize them in terms of design or build, I still find them pretty impacting, visually. Sinn and Damasko have come around and redefined the basic idea with new technology (hardened alloys, special crown sealing designs), but I think the only thing Sinn really offers me is a different font for the numbers and PVD cases which Fortis no longer offers.

I started out with timepieces knowing that almost all of the swiss and german watches are the same, just put in a different case and a dial and hands applied. Fortis seems to be one of the few that actually is recognizable.

I also noted here that the PVD models don't seem to get that much attention. As someone that wanted one, but can't get one, I think that's unfortunate. I'd love to see more of them. I still look on the used market, but it looks like not too many pieces went out.


----------



## fortisfan88 (Feb 8, 2008)

I would say it is the design, simplicity and the history behind the brand.. the achievements and constant cooperation in space and air travel, i mean we all know omega was the first in space blah blah blah but fortis is the most active brand in space.

BTW where do u think Fortis is headed???


----------



## sknight (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I purchased a Laco this past week, who was one of the original manufacturers of that style of pilot/military watch. Even though Fortis has a nice interpretation, they don't have that history. I actually didn't know that until I came to these forums and saw just about every company doing some sort of watch like this. Got the Laco for a steal, especially compared to Fortis' pricing. I'll see how they stack up against one another.

As far as Fortis in space goes, I thought that the Cosmonaut's line is not necessarily watches that go into space, but rather each cosmonaut is presented with the watch for being in the program.


----------



## Megadiesel (Feb 9, 2008)

The great looks and quality. I recently purchased my first Fortis a b42 Cosmonaut I love it!


----------



## ninjagin (Feb 26, 2008)

I have two, both secondhand. Flieger Chrono and Spacematic. I'm partial to Sinns, actually, and Bell & Ross before they split from Sinn. For me, it's all about having an easy-to-read dial. Any chrono can be tough to read simply by virtue of subdials, but Sinn (356 and similar models) and Fortis have the best dial design in my opinion. Day-date is a certain point of attraction for Fortis over most Sinns. The workmanship of either brand is great, but Fortis seems less-hyped from a branding standpoint. I like the fact that if I'm wearing a Fortis or a Sinn, the people who say "nice watch" seem to know what they're looking at.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Gopher said:


> Uniqueness (I rarely see another). History. Style/designs. And maybe most importantly and personal, my father wore a Fortis that he purchased (late '40s) while in the U.S. Army and stationed in Germany after WWII. I received it after his death a few years ago. This was my initial reason for even looking at the brand. Adding my own Fortis creates a rememberance/connection for me. Hopefully my son will want both when I pass away.


Any photos of either / both watches to share Gopher? Be interested to see - especially the watch your father wore.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

I have to agree about the easy to read dial. The B42 Chrono is exceptional.


----------



## DGMarnier (May 25, 2007)

I couldnt agree more!! These are extremely beautiful easy to read and functional watches.


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

I found Fortis when I was looking around for a GMT-watch but had trouble finding one with 12 on the top instead of 24. The Fortis B-42 GMT's are very readable and with the bezel also allows for a third timezone aswell. 
For me it has also always been the case that I really like. I find it very well balanced for a watch this size. And the way the lugs curve down is very nice.
The only gripe I ever had was that when I got a Fortis Chrono it adds somewhat to the bottom of the case.


----------



## WyattEarp (Jun 22, 2008)

(Cosmo GMT) Highly visible dial, high quality movement, GMT feature and no nonsense style. The matte finish stainless still looks great. Rivals my moonwatch and Bond Seamaster for wrist time.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

I found a used Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional GMT Chronograph when I went looking for a replacement for a Revue Thommen Quartz chrono. I wanted a GMT. Fortis were and are the only manufacturer to come close to the "invisible" crystal and clear uncluttered dials that RT offer, though at the price of a rather larger, heavier watch. 








I love the design language; the simple stick hands, the proportion of the arabic numerals and the contrast between the orange highlights of the 24-hour GMT markers and the tip of the GMT hand against the matte black dial. I do miss the centre sweep chrono hands of the 251.262 / Lemania 5100 movement, though I have an RT auto with L5100 for when I want that feature, and I oscillate between loving the GMT feature and clean design of my non-bezel Fortis and wishing I had the B-42 Lemania version that GeoffD pictured above.

Space heritage? Marketing phooey! But a real pilot's watch - definitely...


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

MarkJnK said:


> It's quiet here, so I thought I'd throw out a post that can get people talking. What is it that attracted you to Fortis? The space heritage? Advertising? Quality? Looks? Function?
> 
> For me, I was attracted by the clear and legible designs, and Fortis' tendancy to make larger watches. My favorites in the line are the B-42 black chrono, and the B-42 GMT. These watches are examples of how to create a pure, clear and legible watch without any frills and unnecassary details. The 44mm size is impressive, and great AR coating adds to the viewing ease. The design and solid build quality is what sold me.
> 
> ...


i've just read it, and i agree with you. i haven't owned Fortis yet, but someday i will. the first time i know Fortis is from my friend. his' is B-42 and when i try to wear it and see details, i agree Fortis is a qualify watch in it's price range and Fortis designed a clear and simple watch, without leave it's tough and handsome look.


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

It must be the design, AR coating + matte black dial, 5100 movement (on this one) and the brands space history. 
Of course, not forgetting the very good price.


----------



## a90b3 (Feb 26, 2009)

personally i like watch brands that aren't too commercial and popular (eg. sinn, anonimo, o&w, fortis...); being 'under the radar' is always an attraction for me while still having a bit of history, good quality, and design are a plus. 

the 'space' connection doesn't hurt either...


----------

